# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  التعميم عاهة فكرية

## محمد فقهاء

التعميم عاهة فكرية
 إن التعميم هو أن تجعل حكما عاما لا تخصيص فيه لأحد بعينه وإنما يشمل كل من وقع عليهم الحكم ، وهو ظاهرة مستشرية عند من لا فقه لديه ولا تفكير سليم ، ولهذا فهو لغة الجهلاء و الحمقى وأصحاب العاهة الفكرية . والتعميم يناقض النظرة الموضوعية الشمولية ، لهذا نرى من يصدر الأحكام العامة بدون تثبت ولا بينة أو أدنى برهان ودليل  . من يقوم بالتعميم :  إن من يقوم بالتعميم هو أقل الناس خبرة وعلما ، أما الإنسان المتقدم فكريا ، وصاحب النظرة الموضوعية الفكرية والنظرة العلمية فلا يصدر حكما عاما على الجميع بناءا على معطيات أولية . ويقوم به من لا رادع لديه داخلي ولا وازع إيماني ، ويقوم به أطفال الفكر فهم الضحية الأولى لهذا النوع من التفكير . ويقوم به من ظن أنه امتلك الحجج والبراهين القاطعة . يقوم به من لا يريد أن يتعب نفسه فكريا ولا يريد أن يجهد نفسه عقليا ، ومن لا يريد أن يبلغ بنفسه درجة العناء في البحث والتثبت ، لأنه بالسهولة بمكان أن نقول عن مجتمع أو محلة أو فئة كذا وكذا وفيهم كذا وعليهم كذا وهؤلاء يتصفون بكذا ... إلخ  أو لتمرير قضية ما أو تسويقها كمل ما يقال إن جميع المسلمين إرهابيين أو إن كل أصحاب تلك البلدة قتلة ومجرمون ... فهذا الكلام سهل وميسور .  وكما قيل لو رجعنا إلى أحكام المعممين لرأينا أن هذه الأحكام صدرت من شخص رأى أو سمع موقفا واحدا فأخذت عاطفته هي التي تقوده وتؤثر عليه فخرج هذا الحكم المعمم إستنادا على ما رآه فقط أو سمعه .

----------


## محمد فقهاء

أثار التعميم : 

 1 – عدم الدقة . 2 – أنه ينتج عنه كما قيل تقسيم للناس أصناف وتوضع لكل فئة صفة معينة تعرف بها وتلازمها ولا تزول عنها أبدا حتى ولو تبين للناس عكسها وكشف خطؤها . أسباب التعميم :  1 – العجز الثقافي والعلمي . 2 – العجز الفكري . 3 – عدم التطلع على كل ما عند الغير وعلى الغير بتفصيل وتدقيق . 4 – بسبب وجود عاهة تربوية فكرية خاطئة . 5 – الإقتناع بأفكار أولية ينبني عليها التعميم . 6 – محدودية التفكير ومحدودية النظر ومحدودية معرفة النتائج التي ستتولد عن التعميم . 7 – سهولة التعميم فلا يحتاج لمزيد من البحث والتفكير والتأمل في المعطيات . المخرج من التعميم : 

 1 – عدم الإقتصار على بعض المعطيات . 2 – عدم النظر للأمور بمنظار سطحي . 3 – عدم الإعتماد على الظنون والتخرصات بدون بينات . 4 – الفرز والتقسيم لما نحتاج للحكم عليه وتجزئته للحكم على كل جزئية على حدة ، وذلك لكي لا يقع المعمم في أخطاء وحتى لا يقع في مواجهة خاسرة وغير محسومة النتائج . متى يقوم الشخص بالتعميم :
 عندما يكون غير قادر على إصدار حكم محدد مخصص فيستخدم المعمم هذه العاهة الفكرية لسهولة إستخدامها بدون براهين وقيل هذه العاهة لا تدع مجالا للإستثناء فتحرق الأخضر واليابس ولهذا يقع ما لا يكون بالحسبان .

----------


## محمد فقهاء

صيغ المعممين :  دائما نسمع ونقرأ للمعممين صيغ كل وجميع وهذه لا تستثني أحدا ولهذا لا أنصح باستخدام هذه الصيغ بتاتا ...  نظرة على التعميم :
 1 – لا يمكن الحكم على كل الناس بجزئية واحدة توافرت في شخص أو أكثر من شخص .  2 – التعميم أكثر الأفكار ابتعادا عن الواقع . 3 – التعميم فكرة سيئة . ·وهي من جملة العاهات الفكرية والإعاقات النفسية ولا يقوم بها إلا صاحب الخبرة  القاصرة المحدودة . وصية للمعممين من ابن المقفع ( نقلا ): إذا كنت في جماعة قوم أبدا فلا تعممن جيلا من الناس أو أمة من الأمم بشتم ولا ذم ، فإنك لا تدري لعلك تتناول بعض أعراض جلسائك مخطئا فلا تأمن مكافأتهم ، أو متعمدا فتنسب إلى السفه .  فهذه الأفة الفكرية ليست بسبيل العقلاء ولا العلماء ولا الحكماء وإنما هو سبيل العوام الذين قصرت أنظارهم وقلت خبراتهم .  (فتبينوا أن تصيبوا قوما بجهالة فتصبحوا على ما فعلتم نادمين) محمد فقهاء

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

http://majles.alukah.net/t62155/

----------

